# Gallery > Finished Maps >  The City of Amenésa

## Greg

This one initially started as a challenge map back in July that didn't get very far!!

I didn't take it in the original direction I intended which was to be more isometric style, but instead I built on a style I tried before. Think it turned out okay!  :Smile:

----------


## QED42

Turned out very nice! The lazy person in me wants a third bridge in the city because if I live in the northern part no way I'm walking all the way down to one of the bridges to get across to the other side of the city.

----------


## Greg

Haha, yeah. The northern part is only for the super fit and active!  :Wink:

----------


## SoaringMoon

I agree, I would have much rather wanted a bridge from Nordmark to the Stretch, that that bridge from the main road. I assume that one would have been the first bridge, but I mean if I were working in northern Nordmark and had to commute. I would rather boat across that river than walk.

----------


## Arimel

Looks great! A city map is on my agenda (meaning it is probably a few months off!) and this one really inspires me to prioritize it more! I can certainly agree with QED42, I would be one of those lazy ones!

----------


## MistyBeee

I'm always fond of city maps, and this one looks great ! I love how it totally overwhelmed the walls, being now totally out of control ^^
Hmm... I'm not sure I would like a bridge in the northern part... as long as I can be the one getting the license for river crossing boats... fortune awaits !  :Wink:

----------


## Voolf

That is superb map Greg. Many small squares around that makes it look quite nice. The overall design of the city is great and I love the colours.

----------


## Kellerica

Definitely one of the nicest city maps I've seen in a while. I love the minimalistic color scheme, and the texture is subtle yet effective. The strong lines on the buildings make the city look crowded in a most wonderful way, and I like how they immediately draw the eye in when looking at this. 

I think you've found a pretty darn solid city map style here! This one is definitely heading to the city section of my inspiration folder. So nice to see you posting maps again!

----------


## Greg

> Looks great! A city map is on my agenda (meaning it is probably a few months off!) and this one really inspires me to prioritize it more! I can certainly agree with QED42, I would be one of those lazy ones!


Haha! And thanks, city maps can be a pain to start (and continue and finish!!) sometimes, so I'm pleased I've offered some inspiration!  :Smile: 




> I'm always fond of city maps, and this one looks great ! I love how it totally overwhelmed the walls, being now totally out of control ^^
> Hmm... I'm not sure I would like a bridge in the northern part... as long as I can be the one getting the license for river crossing boats... fortune awaits !


Thank you Bee! I'll see what I can do about that license, as long as your prices aren't too _stingy_...  :Wink: 




> That is superb map Greg. Many small squares around that makes it look quite nice. The overall design of the city is great and I love the colours.


Thanks, Voolf! I struggled a bit choosing colours, but in the end just went for them so happy it worked!




> Definitely one of the nicest city maps I've seen in a while. I love the minimalistic color scheme, and the texture is subtle yet effective. The strong lines on the buildings make the city look crowded in a most wonderful way, and I like how they immediately draw the eye in when looking at this. 
> 
> I think you've found a pretty darn solid city map style here! This one is definitely heading to the city section of my inspiration folder. So nice to see you posting maps again!


Thank you, K! I'm really happy with this style too and it seems from this and my Dokaro map, it's going down well with others too which is great! I have been active with maps, just not been able to/not got around to posting them on here, so I'll try to get some more up. Still, first things first, need to finish my challenge map!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Azélor

It turned out pretty good and it's nice to see people finishing their challenge map.

----------


## KMAlexander

Wow, this is fantastic.

Loads of little details. I love it.

(All those (good-naturedly) complaining about bridges must have forgotten that ferries exist.)  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Very nice work, Greg! It has a strong coherence somehow and it looks really harmonious.

----------


## Greg

> It turned out pretty good and it's nice to see people finishing their challenge map.


Thanks, it's nice to finish it up. It's frustrating to have unfinished maps lying around (I have a whole folder of them, which I'll hopefully get around to!)




> Wow, this is fantastic.
> 
> Loads of little details. I love it.
> 
> (All those (good-naturedly) complaining about bridges must have forgotten that ferries exist.)


Haha, thanks!  :Very Happy: 




> Very nice work, Greg! It has a strong coherence somehow and it looks really harmonious.


Thanks, Ilanthar! I found it was one of those somewhat blind ones that when doing it, looks a mess, then comes together when you near the end!!

----------


## J.Edward

That's a beauty, Greg  :Very Happy:

----------


## - JO -

It's so fine, so precise! What a job! The natural aspects are very subtle, too! It's very beautiful... and the border is a wonderful complement to this very precise style!

----------


## athlander

> I agree, I would have much rather wanted a bridge from Nordmark to the Stretch, that that bridge from the main road. I assume that one would have been the first bridge, but I mean if I were working in northern Nordmark and had to commute. I would rather boat across that river than walk.


Personally, I think the lack of a bridge is a good thing - I don't want those Nordmark hipsters spilling over into The Stretch and gentrifying it!

The map is fantastic; I especially like the way the city peters out at the edges and the two hamlets in the north that seem destined to be overwhelmed by future expansion.

----------


## Southern Crane

Awesome city. Really love the attention to detail here.

----------

